# hocking river baits ?????



## London calling (Dec 12, 2008)

Hello all I am floating the hocking next Friday and wondered what are some good baits to use . I'm not asking for any spots just wondered what those smallies like to eat @ there :-{). Thank you and a fulll report will follow.

London calling


----------



## alock0889 (Feb 6, 2009)

I have had alot of success with rooster tails. Try a rebel crawfish too. Those things will catch fish anywhere, anytime.


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

Soft plastic immitation of a hellgramite, or a crank bait that immitates a crawfish.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Here's vote #2 for the Rebel Crawfish crank-bait. And I'll add the Rebel Crickhopper also. Then again there's the JignTube bait that could keep you busy also. And also, there is the 1/4 oz. (or lighter) bass jig tipped with the smaller Uncle Josh pork frog. I think it's called a spinner frog. And I think it is #101. 

Warning - If you use a JignPig or a JignTube bait, be preparred to go through several of them because of the cover induced snags. But also, be preparred to catch a biggun'.

Good luck!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Black or Black/Blue Bitsy Bug with a Zoom Super Chunk works best for me Above Athens.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

evening/morning or overcast conditions. Black buzzbait. They crush it!


----------



## dinkcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

Definately agree with the black buzzbait and small crankbaits. The hocking is great


----------



## London calling (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks Everybody I haven't fished there since I was at OU in the mid/late 80's long live the CI and Larry's dawg house !


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Im going to hit the Hocking today, I will update you on how I do


----------



## -mike- (Sep 26, 2008)

I have spent more time on the hocking than I care to admit.

Time and time again, I cannot ever set foot in the water without two baits.

3" venom green pumpkin tube or black red flake (stained water) texas rigged with an internal tube weight. Im not sayin these are snagproof, but loosing a tube on a snag properly rigged is a rarity.

4" or 5" senko in chartreuse/white. Wacky rig texas rig- whatever. 

Last season I had good luck on berkley gulp shaky worms with a shaky jig head, but these hang up a heck of a lot more that the previous two.

In deep pools drop shotting is not a bad idea. but again- snags.

Whatever you do, take an anchor. even at lazy pace the current is at right now, big smallies like a SLOW retrieve. Any way you look at it, the river is a great place to fish if ya take your time and slow it down.


----------



## ts326802 (Aug 9, 2008)

Logan area for smallies - Pumpkin Seed colored tubes, Black/Silver Shad Rap, Rebel Craw crank, and my favorite of all is live soft craws.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Fished below Athens from 3-8, Ended up Catchin 17 Fish. 12 Smallies. 2 LM, 2 Drum, and a Sauger, All fish Caught on a Shad Rap


----------

